# Capacitor on Alternator



## jeeplightman (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All

I'm changing my alternator on my 1994 hardbody truck. I noticed that the thing that looks like a capacitor, mounted on outside of alt has it's wire broke off. What is this for? Can I get by without it? If I can't run without it, can I get one at local auto store?

Thanks

Marc
NJ


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Where exactly is this connected to on the alternator?


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

That sounds like a suppressor that was used on the old cars that used to have real wire for the spark plugs, they were used to stop the noise that the alternator/generator would cause on the car radio. Now you have some idea how old I am


----------



## jeeplightman (Nov 1, 2006)

The capacitor is bolted on to were the negitive wire from the harness is attached to alt and the wire from the capacitor was attached to the positive wire from battery.

Marc


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

It almost sounds like someone put on this to try and use it for noise suppression. 
It won't make any difference to the operation without it. 
The alternator has a condenser (capacitor ) built in .

Win lowe... are you referring to the condenser ( capacitor ) found in the older points distributors?


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

golfer said:


> It almost sounds like someone put on this to try and use it for noise suppression.
> It won't make any difference to the operation without it.
> The alternator has a condenser (capacitor ) built in .
> 
> Win lowe... are you referring to the condenser ( capacitor ) found in the older points distributors?


No no, I was trying to say exactly what you said above "It almost sounds like someone put on this to try and use it for noise suppression. "


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It is a condenser, and stock alternators come with them, yes. It's there to help eliminate engine whine in the stereo.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Win lowe ... gotcha

88pathoffroad... were they external? The diagram shows the condensor internal.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine was, yes. Same with many other vehicles I've worked on.


----------

